# Disable Daytime Running Lights but Leave accent lights on



## LeonardSentrSR (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

My first post, should be a good one. I have a 2013 Nissan Sentra SR. I have done a lot of reading on here and most people talk about disabling the daytime lights but no one has mentioned the LED accent lighting.

I just purchased a HID conversion kit for the headlights. But I need to disable the the daytime running lights. I know that it is required by law here in Canada to have them on, so that's why I just want to disable the headlamp and not the LED accent lights. Is there an easy way to do this? I have researched the Exterior Lighting manual online for this car and it maybe just a small wiring change in the connector. I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction about what wiring i need to manipulate to make this happen.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------

